# Rotorstock 7 @ Santa Pod - HKS Drag Series + RWYB



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Thought i would upload some pics and videos. The pics are biased towards my car im afraid 

YouTube - Shaun's R35 GTR Vs Honda Civic

YouTube - Shaun's R35 GTR Vs James' R35 GTR - Round 1

YouTube - Vinay's R32 GTR Vs RX7

YouTube - Vinay's R32 GTR @ Santa Pod

YouTube - Shaun's R35 GTR Vs James' R35 GTR - Round 1

YouTube - Belinda Challis Drifting @ Santa Pod - 21st August 2010

YouTube - Vinay's R32 GTR Vs Shaun's R35 GTR

YouTube - Vinay's R32 GTR Vs James' R35 GTR

YouTube - Shaun's R35 GTR Vs Subaru Impreza

More to come shortly.....

Apologies for the quality they were taken by the gf


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

and here they are......

YouTube - Blue34's R34 GTR Vs TR Racing R32 GTR @ HKS Drag Series 21/08/2010

YouTube - 10 Second MR2 Gets Airbourne - HKS Drag Series 21/08/2010

YouTube - Project GTST Vs RX7 @ HKS Drag Series 21/08/2010

YouTube - Cliff's R33 GTR Vs 10 second RX7


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

and one final installment.........

YouTube - Team GTR R33 GTR Vs 10 Second Evo II

YouTube - James' R35 GTR Vs Evo II

YouTube - Vinay' R32 GTR Vs Shaun's R35 GTR

YouTube - James' R35 GTR Vs HKS Drag Series Civic Type R

YouTube - Shaun's R35 GTR Vs James' R35 GTR Round 3

YouTube - HKS Drag Series 10 Second Honda Civic Type R

YouTube - Blue34 R34 GTR Vs Ludders In A Loaned GTS - HKS Drag Series 21/08/2010

YouTube - TR Racing R32 GTR gets a walk in HKS Drag Series 20/08/2010

YouTube - 7 Second Drag Toyota Supra

YouTube - Project GTST Vs RX7

YouTube - Team GTR R33 GTR Vs Evo II - HKS Drag Academy

YouTube - Vinay's 32 GTR Vs Honda Civic

YouTube - James' R35 GTR Vs Subaru Impreza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkcGdzJ9MQU





And now for some pictures: -







































































































































































































Sorry that they are all of my car


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

no fair , thats the person ( photographer ) that was allowed access to the areas the public wasnt and the one that was by the solid barrier that i complained to miss's about saying why cant i go down there :bawling:



good shots though


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Superb pics and video's  The MR2 wheelie was superb  I was lucky enough to be waiting behind one of John Bradshaws Project GTST runs, the one where he had a few troubles staging  You need to experience what that car looks like from behind going up the strip, it's just immense and unbelieveable he keeps it in the lane!! :runaway:

The 7.5 Supra time was possibly the quickest non-jet car run I've ever seen live too, what an animal


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

any pics or vids of the sherbert lemon whilst it was running


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> no fair , thats the person ( photographer ) that was allowed access to the areas the public wasnt and the one that was by the solid barrier that i complained to miss's about saying why cant i go down there :bawling:
> 
> 
> 
> good shots though



Speak to me next time and I will get you a pass.


.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

sorry for quality of the motion shots as that was my first time doing those motion shots with the cars at speed and was about half way up the track , just wish i could have been aloud closer to the track like the main photographers .







































































































































































































































































































































































































































i have some other motion ones of some rx7's , subaru's , supra's , etc....etc.... didnt post them but if any one wants to see them just ask :thumbsup:

certainly need some practice in these motions types :nervous:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

and some more 
















































































































shutter speeds i tried at 1/60 or lower but was struggling so most was at 1/100


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Speak to me next time and I will get you a pass.
> 
> 
> .


cheers jeff :thumbsup:

being stuck on the other side of the fence is just a pain


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice one, got a couple of cool photos of mine thank you


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

The photos were taken by Ian Blackett who is the resident Santa Pod photographer.

I've got a video of the Sherbert Lemon doing a run, it was leaking heavily after a couple of runs so didnt really get a chance. Let me know if you want me to post it??


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

yes please 
Oil leak will be fixed this week


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Some nice shots there jaycabs!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice pics there . happy theres one of mine to:clap:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Sherbert Lemon on one of its runs. Ignore the commentry it wasnt me and it was cut off before the time was displayed.

YouTube - 850hp R33 GTR @ Santa Pod 21/08/2010


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

think i could have done with more still shots and a some vids but i had to practice those motion shots some how 

hopefully japfest/show will have a clearer sky as rotorstock was overcast alot


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

We like overcast means lower temps


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

It was a great day!!!! really enjoyed the passenger rides in the Grey R32 and White R35... thanks Vinnay and Shaun...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Fancy doing it all over again? Full details will be posted in the events section for the Jap Show Finale very soon. Let's try to get as many people and cars to come along as possible. Who thinks it is a good idea to make it a weekend and have a GTROC party on Saturday night?


.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

IM IN FOR SURE.

I've got the drag bug. Ludders i want to go out on a run with you though to see what 10 seconds feels like


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> IM IN FOR SURE.
> 
> I've got the drag bug. Ludders i want to go out on a run with you though to see what 10 seconds feels like


If you are thinking about a ride in the RIPS Drag-R sorry I am not allowed passengers. Passengers cannot be carried in cars capable of ten second runs.


.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

That sucks, you'll have to drive mine then and show me how its done


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> We like overcast means lower temps


if i was drivng my 32 then i'd be wanting lower temps too but my camera is what i have to use for now 

ok then a cool clear day with not so much of a head wind again , damn the wife was complaining getting cold feet on that day already let alone colder .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Ludders said:


> If you are thinking about a ride in the RIPS Drag-R sorry I am not allowed passengers. Passengers cannot be carried in cars capable of ten second runs.
> 
> 
> .


just put a blanket over him so no one can see


----------



## samosizer (Oct 15, 2008)

nice one mate some decent shots of mine there aswell :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> That sucks, you'll have to drive mine then and show me how its done


Whenever you are ready..............


.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Final street: Blue34 (Malc) and shaggy (Rob)






PS first vid in the gallery against Rob was a Qualifier, chasing times only - not a Versus race - hence the slow start!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Great vid clip  you caught me sleeping Malc lol. Seriously need to sort my reaction times out. Great race mate, looking forward to the nxt round now. :thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Rob,

Congrats and well done on your personal best! and you did it when it really counted, that's all that matters. 

Did I hear someone say it was your birthday too! :thumbsup:

Any chance you could post the slip up, I forgot to collect mine? 

cheers,

Malc


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Malc, cheers mate:thumbsup:
Yes mate it was my 30th on the sat so i was over the moon with the result, couldnt of asked for a better day really and soooo glad the weather held out.
I'll scan the slip later and post it up for u mate, no probs:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

some cool pics.. and the ctr got a nice getaway on the first vid.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Really good pics Jaycabs, in my opinion just as good as the pro one done by ian blackett. you got talent. Can i be cheeky? any chance you can email me copies of the ones of the matt black gtr (my car) pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee. so i can have the on my lap top.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Any chance I can have the ones of the white one


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Titanium GTR..............._shaun_.............


if you pm me your emails i can send them to you , shaun maybe next time i can try get some better ones of yours as i wasnt happy that i did them good enough for yours , little too dark and needed some more angles i think :nervous:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Good stuff.. That TR Racing 32GTR don't half shift!!


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers dude:thumbsup:
Shes got the TweenieRob magic touch (R.I.P dude) and help of a great team.
Big thanks to Justin and the TR Racing lads :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pics! :thumbsup: Someone posted these pics of my Satin Black R33 on my Facebook and I put them on my site last night. 

Hope you don't mind. If you PM me your name, I'll credit you in the photos.

Was great to meet you all @ Rotorstock, First time I competed properly with my GTR and I'm glad I didn't go home empty handed.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

skylion said:


> Great pics! :thumbsup: Someone posted these pics of my Satin Black R33 on my Facebook and I put them on my site last night.
> 
> Hope you don't mind. If you PM me your name, I'll credit you in the photos.
> 
> Was great to meet you all @ Rotorstock, First time I competed properly with my GTR and I'm glad I didn't go home empty handed.


Yea good result mate - well done - nice to meet you as well. You are not far from me an the other I was there with so maybe next time we can all go up togeather!

jaycabs - no worries mate - you have PM.

next time we will get some (even) better ones:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dso1QZ-MNto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtq-eONpP8s

As requested by Abbey MS


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

skylion said:


> Great pics! :thumbsup: Someone posted these pics of my Satin Black R33 on my Facebook and I put them on my site last night.
> 
> Hope you don't mind. If you PM me your name, I'll credit you in the photos.
> 
> Was great to meet you all @ Rotorstock, First time I competed properly with my GTR and I'm glad I didn't go home empty handed.


the pic with you staging is one of mine and did get a few others but didnt post them as they wasnt in focus enough .

not too fussed about any credit for the photo , good to see its gone to good use :thumbsup: maybe next time i will get a few more better shots


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> the pic with you staging is one of mine and did get a few others but didnt post them as they wasnt in focus enough .
> 
> not too fussed about any credit for the photo , good to see its gone to good use :thumbsup: maybe next time i will get a few more better shots


Got the e-mail through on my phone mate - so will have download them later and have a look.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> YouTube - MOV00992
> 
> YouTube - MOV00993
> 
> As requested by Abbey MS


to embed the videos on the forum page - you need the the letters and numbers from the youtube address after the = sign eg.

rtq-eONpP8s

then add brackets [ ]rtq-eONpP8s[ ] either side of the number and then put yt into the first bracket and /yt into the second bracket and hey presto...


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

i tried that but it didnt seem to work? will try for next time


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

As a matter of interest that MR2 has been featured in Jap Performance before, it's done more impressive wheelies than that.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah i think the commentator was saying its been fully vertical before?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

hence the "sky captain" nick name


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> As a matter of interest that MR2 has been featured in Jap Performance before, it's done more impressive wheelies than that.


Toni I hope you are going to the Jap Show Finale......it's about time we all met you. Come on, get your name on the list.


.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ludders said:


> Toni I hope you are going to the Jap Show Finale......it's about time we all met you. Come on, get your name on the list.
> 
> 
> .


Whaddya mean, I've been to several Ace Cafe meets! (And I've also met you somewhere else before!)
Will try.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Will try.


Just click on the link below it's dead easy.
lol


.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ludders said:


> Just click on the link below it's dead easy.
> lol
> 
> 
> .


I will if I can after the delicate negotiations to get some leave from home.


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

Yayay thanks for iploading these!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Some more video's posted by Donrevey from Skylineowners.com. These are are available to watch in HD too and featuring runs from John Bradshaw, Shaggy, Malcolm, Ludders, Shahin (TeamGTR) and myself  Not to mention a 7.6s run from Leon in the JPS motorsport Supra


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Some great pictures and videos there! thanks for sharing!... hopefully next year i will be able to do some runs on the strip ...


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

a couple of late pictures here that i had to tidy up as on the day wasnt so good in quality


----------

